# Customizing CreateUserWizard Control



## benedictv (Nov 14, 2008)

How to include RecaptchaControl in CreateUserwizard ASP control and to verify from behind code that the user captcha entry is correct prior to user being created?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

This thread is a duplicate of the thread here, http://forums.techguy.org/software-development/769503-customizing-createuserwizard-control.html , also started by you. Try waiting for a reply or waiting a reasonable amount of time then replying to your thread with the word "bump!" in order to place it at the top of the thread listings again, if you receive no reply. Have you tried reading through the Recaptha Control or Asp Control documentation ?


----------



## benedictv (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry for posting the topic twice, i accidentally press the submit button when my intention is to preview my entry. Anyway, the recaptcha documentations only discussed how it can be used without the CreateUserWizard and some of the topic i came across in the internet discusses some problem incorporating it with the wizard template. I was able to include it in the template but when i press the Create user button, it is not creating a user account nor verifying the captcha entry. Moreover, i tried debugging through the creatinguser event but it does not invoke if the recaptcha control is included.


----------

